# Bent shift shaft?



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just had my 100 hour mx done on my 60hp merc 4 stroke. Guy told me he had a little trouble getting the lower unit off. turns out he said the shift shaft was slightly bent. No idea how this would happen. It's 3 years old and has never had the lower unit off before. He told me to not worry about it and press on with normal use. Anybody ever heard of this? Should I take his recommendation ?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've heard mechanics tell people some strange things, the only way to know for sure is to drop the lower unit and check the drive shaft for runout. If it's out of spec, fix it. There aren't too many good things that come from wobbly drive shafts.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Agreed, but he said shift shaft. Not drive shaft??


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

GG34 said:


> Agreed, but he said shift shaft. Not drive shaft??


If it is the shift shaft, nothing to have great concern about depending on how much it is bent. Usually occurs when impeller is replaced by forcing on LU when bolting up because splines are not aligned. If shifting is smooth with engine running, don't worry about if. Not adviseable to shift unless engine is running.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Oops. I read the question wrong.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

No worries. Thanks for the replies. I'll let her run. My biggest concern is how it got bent. I'm guessing I bought it that way or my kids shifted it when it wasn't running. It has always shifted a little hard. Guess that is why. Nothing I ever had a second thought about.


----------

